# Esquema radio Telefunken 40g



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sigo trayendo cosas de mi viejo taller y esta radio me gustaría restaurarla. Alguien tiene por casualidad (o no casualidad) el esquemático de esta antigüedad?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/telefunken_40g.html
es esa?






sacado de aca http://wwww.trioda.com/index.php?page=schematic&curpage=30
listado de otros modelos por aca http://wwww.trioda.com/index.php?page=schematic&curpage=30
ay otros modelos con distinta letra todos tefefunquen
y tambien podes buscar por aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/esquemas-radios-antiguas-trasmisores-todo-valvulas-38420/


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sipi, es exactamente el mismo modelo.
Tengo 283 Megas de información y circuitos de radios antiguas, y esa no tá


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/telefunken_40g_neu.html





 pica sobre la imagen y se agranda el esquema


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 23, 2011)

Rey, el minino te ama!




Muchas gracias, solo por este acto, hoy no iré a tu conejera real


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2011)

haaa gato chuavechito chuavechito ya esta ciego que no encuentra un esquema,es el mas fácil de todos ese,seguro lo tenes con el nombre de tfk-40**
saludos black amigo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nono, juro que no lo tenía (no digo tengo). En este esquema algún meticuloso le agregó las corrientes circulantes , no obstante, me quedo como esquema el del último link que pusiste en el hilo de los circuitos valvulares, está más clarito <= no me sancionen porque no es propaganda claro .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2011)

este esta clarito solo pica    la         imagen y se agranda,i esta sin las anotaciones meticulosas del aleman




que buena radio,espero tengas suerte en tu restauración y pon fotos del bichito cuando lo termines
saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 23, 2011)

A veces, hay que tener humildad y precaución, no siempre uno se las sabe todas.
Al rato que la traje, miré la placa trasera, dice 220. El tigre me saltó y dije, directo a enchufarla y ver que pasa. Luego reflexioné y pensé: "esto es más viejo que arteayudas" Hummmmm deberé pensarlo.
Todo esto sin desarmarla, eran consideraciones previas.
Ahora mirando el esquema (schematic for english) ............... esto funca (sin traducción jajajaja) con contínua.......
Qué kkda me habría o hubiese mandado!

PD: si ninguna válvula está dañada la haré andar, si no, veré, ya que estuve chusmeado precios, y valen un toco!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2011)

si falto la parte de la fuente,pero funciona con 220 volt de continua?es raro eso,las que vi hasta hoy dia siempre funcionaban a alterna alguna en 120 y otras en 220 ,pero en continua nunca,aunque el modelo es del año 1920/30 ???


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 23, 2011)

Es que solo tiene esas 4 válvulas, no hay rectificadora, ni diodos por supuesto. A menos que esto esté más allá de la electrónica, funca con continua (puedo estar equivocado pero no lo creo). Ambos esquemas están completos, uno con mejor vista y el otro con más detalles, pero en la radio, no hay nada más que lo que hay en el esquema.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2011)

entonces si funciona con continua ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 23, 2011)

En cuanto le compre nuevas pilas a mi CCP (Cámara Come Pilas) subo unas fotos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2011)

ponle recargables las ay de 2700 miliamper y creo tener visto de asta 3 amper


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 23, 2011)

Na, ya tengo unas y la verdad, los ciclos que duran son los especificados, nada que dure para siempre!
Hasta le pedí datos al Sr. Modeladol Nilfred 
Esta CCP es una mañosa, pero ........ tiene una virtud, acepta 6 vololtios a 2 amperes. Seguro que en mi viejo yerta tengo algún trafo de esas características. Ahí si, le saco foto a todo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 24, 2011)

Jeje, es tal cual: 





> Power type and voltage 			Direct Current supply (DC) / 110*220 Volt


Eso está tomado de radiomuseum


----------

